# rescaped and added co2



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

I got a bigass co2 tank and regulator from my boy at the magic pet shop and now I am in business gentleman.

I bought this diffuser, but I think it sucks, pumping about a bubble a second into it, not really liking how it moves through the ladder, waste of twenty bucks imo.














I added the dwarf grass and the wood today, going to leave it like this for a bit, was trying to go dark to light from back to front of the left and on the right side I just wanted a nice low carpet with a taller backdrop. glossostigma all up underneath the wood. as they grow out of the pot I am taking the clippings and planting them arounda nd under the wood. once I get it all growing in thick, I will trim it and hopefully have created a nice attractive look.

Ive got a jardini in there now, with 4 red tailed sharks, an ID shark, betta and 3 mollies. ID shark and Jardini are lame as f*ck. just my opinion, I am looking for a snakehead, if I cant find one this week I will probably trade the jar for a high fin wolffish or two, and let them clean up the other fish.

I stepped on one of my glass tops while doing this today, man I was f*cking pissed off. Twenty something bucks right down the f*cking drain.














































thoughts and suggestions please!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice, i like it









what size tank?

What are those long hair like plants called on the right?


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks good...Yea what are those long plants?


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

55 gallon

Giant hairgrass along the back. I think i got it from a guy on ebay, mikeswetpets.

only 56 total watts over the setup, but its 6500k and t5 one is a specific plant light as well.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

That hairgrass looks cool, think i might have to get me a bunch of 'em.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

bump, bioteach, dippy, ryan, what you guys think?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey, watsup

nice tank!
Make sure the co2 gets blown around the tank, I would place the diffuser somewhere where that would happen.
I personally think that if you have CO2, why not go with 1.5wpg









1.5wpg will allow you to grow more spiecies of plants, especially with that cool pressurized setup you got


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

right on eggs, I think I will get another strip like i have then, next week.

Im going to try and get some tubing at home depot today and I will just plug the co2 into that powerhead on the left side?

how about adding nutrients? or will i be ok?


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Get some dry ferts, they will only run ya maybe $30 with shipping. 
Just dump that CO2 hose into your caniter intake. I just set my co2 system up last Friday, and it works fine like that. 
Wow, what a difference. My moneyworts have grown like .5 to 1 inch a day! I still need to pick up a CO2 tester. I am running 2 bps and so far my feeder guppies I am raising in there aren't gasping, so must be ok.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

you can use your diffuser, just place it where your filters out take is so it gets blown all over the tank


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Move the onion plants to the back.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

pbucch said:


> bump, bioteach, dippy, ryan, what you guys think?


You forgot one major player in these forums bro....MaknWar.

And I think you should shorten your intake tube....


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

for sure break up that co2 bubble. You dont have to do this I just find when you have a black back ground it gives your tank more depth. I also agree moving the plant up front to the back. Very good start though, keep up posted.



DiPpY eGgS said:


> Hey, watsup
> 
> nice tank!
> Make sure the co2 gets blown around the tank, I would place the diffuser somewhere where that would happen.
> ...


more light


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

I knew i was forgetting some peeps, thanks for the replys maknwar, jharrison and seedless.

about the black background, how do i do the vegetable oil thing?

where do i order the dry ferts and what should i order, i saw a post on MFK With all kinds of dry ferts and the daily values etc.

Tomorrow AM ill be putting my hands in the tank again, so I will definately shorten up the intake hose on the right by one link, and i will pump the co2 right into there or the power head, I never made it to home despot today to get more hose today.

should i keep the spray bar return or point hte flow at my powerhead?

I have three of those vals, should i put em all towrds the back or what, I wasnt going to use em, but didnt have the heart to throw em out.

whatever that dark one is, ludwigia or rotulla, sh*t rocks and grows SO fast.

Ill be back around 9, to check this thread, thanks so much for the replies.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html
Potassium Nitrate $3 a pound
Potassium Sulfate $3 a pound
Mono Potassium Phosphate $4.99 1/2 pound
I would order a LB of each. That will last you a long time...I would also dose with flourish comprehensive, excel, and iron. Excel isnt needed since you are injecting but it still helps:injected or not.

Just put some oil on a paper towel and rub a good coat over your tank. Apply background and work out bubbles with a credit card. It will come out flawless.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

for the back ground I always go balls to the wall and rattle can it. My buddy uses limo tint.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

I wonder if I could get away with a garbage bag?

I wish i had given it more thought beforehand, i woulda sprayed it for sure.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

tint it like my buddy it works well and you can remove it


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

Ive only got about 5 inches of space between the wall, not sure if i will be able to apply it wrinkle free ya know?

i could probably have someone else help me, stretch it across then just apply it top to bottom, im gonna give it a try.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Just do like a 80% waterchange and scoot it out from the wall some.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

haha, maybe I will try that, could be f*cking disasterous.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

I did it with my 75 gallon just a few weeks ago. Your 55 gallon should be a piece of cake, unless you are a little girl!


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

hell ive done it with my 125g......


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

ziptied my co2 to the intake tube, some bubbles sneak by, but most get sucked up. The bubbles going right up the pipe makes an annoying ass sound though.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

pbucch said:


> ziptied my co2 to the intake tube, some bubbles sneak by, but most get sucked up. The bubbles going right up the pipe makes an annoying ass sound though.


You could try just putting it on the intake of a powerhead... i found my canister would slowly accumulate lots of CO2 in the top, and then shoot it all out once and a while making a "squealing" noise when the bubbles shot out the spray bar...


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

alright man will do.


----------

